# My Elongatus Piranha



## piranha fan mne

few days ago,mine elong is again agressive ,finger chaser


----------



## Guest

and nice fish


----------



## FEEFA

Glad he's active for you again


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice elong you got there!...He rocks like a GOLDEN EARRING concert!!...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Nice Elongatus...


----------



## BRUNER247

Nice & beefy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Looks good and appears similar to mine.


----------



## Smoke




----------



## BRUNER247

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Looks good and appears similar to mine.


Lol I was thinkn same thing.


----------



## piranha fan mne

thanks guys!









this is best "he is beefy"









he eats almost every day live fish from the sea.
he is real hunter.

and about colaration,sometimes he is like pinkge(red breasted),and sometimes like black mask.
it depends of the mood ,i think in case of my elong


----------



## dr7leaf

nice elong.







i have always wanted one.


----------



## piranha fan mne

guys,how much can i expect of elong to grow up?
he is now may be 19-20 cm (max 8 inch)


----------



## dsl001

piranha fan mne said:


> few days ago,mine elong is again agressive ,finger chaser


Nice ... did you get him from your local fish store?


----------



## piranha fan mne

dsl001 said:


> few days ago,mine elong is again agressive ,finger chaser


Nice ... did you get him from your local fish store?
[/quote]
nope








here in my country Montenegro(south Europe,Adriatic sea coast(pictures in my signature))u can find only pacus sold as redbelly









i get my all piranhas except reds from Slovenia,one guy who imports him from Germany(guy from Germany direct from south America).
they got a little higher price,but that is only way i can get them.
reds i get from Serbia,from member of this forum,"Sale-75" who breeds them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

If he is 8" now he probably won't get much bigger any time soon so in the future expect farily slow growth.


----------



## the_w8

Da said:


> Nice elong you got there!...He rocks like a GOLDEN EARRING concert!!...


LOL golden earring had like 2 good songs....Sorry for going off topic, but thats a super sharp elong you got there...I wouldnt mind having one myself.


----------



## caribemob

looks like the red throat varient Pingke, spelling might be off but nice Elong buddy


----------



## BRUNER247

piranha fan mne said:


> few days ago,mine elong is again agressive ,finger chaser


Nice ... did you get him from your local fish store?
[/quote]
nope








here in my country Montenegro(south Europe,Adriatic sea coast(pictures in my signature))u can find only pacus sold as redbelly









i get my all piranhas except reds from Slovenia,one guy who imports him from Germany(guy from Germany direct from south America).
they got a little higher price,but that is only way i can get them.
reds i get from Serbia,from member of this forum,"Sale-75" who breeds them








[/quote]
Alexander75 ?? Post some pics of the reds.sweet elong, beautiful red eyes in the 4th pic.


----------



## scent troll

really cool.
these were always one of my favorite piranha. just a really slick looking predator.


----------



## piranha fan mne

caribemob said:


> few days ago,mine elong is again agressive ,finger chaser


Nice ... did you get him from your local fish store?
[/quote]
nope








here in my country Montenegro(south Europe,Adriatic sea coast(pictures in my signature))u can find only pacus sold as redbelly









i get my all piranhas except reds from Slovenia,one guy who imports him from Germany(guy from Germany direct from south America).
they got a little higher price,but that is only way i can get them.
reds i get from Serbia,from member of this forum,"Sale-75" who breeds them








[/quote]
Alexander75 ?? Post some pics of the reds.sweet elong, beautiful red eyes in the 4th pic.
[/quote]
yeap,Alexander75,sorry,i call him Sale(we write as we read in serbo-croatian language)









thanks for elong









i will picture them and post in a new topic friend


----------

